# Calcium, Vitamin D and Cranberry Sauce



## Dave R (Dec 27, 2010)

After 12 years of experience in dealing with IBS (my type ost infectious - I contracted Ameobic dysentary on a trip to Brazil in 1999) .. My symptons are usually gastritis,gas,stomach pain, nausea, and frequent and sometimes painful bowel movements ...I have found only two things that I really notice as helping- 1) Calcium Citrtate with Vitamin D 3 -I take at least 2 caplets per day 500 IU Vitamin D with 630 mg Calcium and 2) don't laugh : homemade cranberry sauce made from fresh cranberries and I add a small amount of brown or regular sugar for taste. Cook the berries about 12 minutes till softened stir in sugar.....Just eat it by the spoonful and chew up any small seeds -1 bag lasts two weeks..dried cranberries and canned sauce doesn't seem to work..I have noticed substantial relief within 2 to 3 days.. Good Luck..give it a try and I hope it works for you too.. Does much more for me than any probiotics.. I believe Cranberries are anti-yeast -maybe that has something to do with it.. probably also anti-bacterial or anti-parasitic as well but I am only guessing at that..


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If you Google "Cranberry cardiovascular health" you may find you are getting a similar result as I get from the grape based flavonoid complex that has stopped my D for years. It may have to do with controlling blood platelet activity in the colon that results in inflammation. See http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1382343/ I do not know what, exactly, the cranberry flavonoids do; but the grape seed and skin does what Dr. Collins suggests might happen. Glad to hear this approach is working for you.Mark


----------



## BlueBerry Hill (Jul 19, 2009)

Vitamin D3 helped me also with my stomach problem. I take quite a bit more than you do though. What I try to do is aim for a testing level between 60 to 70ng/ml, which requires me to take 6000ius of d3 a day. Not sure why the sunshine vitamin helps the gut, but have read it is useful at fighting infections. "Higher vitamin D level linked with reduced risk of infection"http://www.drbriffa.com/2010/06/28/higher-vitamin-d-level-linked-with-reduced-risk-of-infection/Snippet:


> n previous posts (here and here) I have highlighted the benefits vitamin D has with regard to improving the immune response and helping keep infections such as flu at bay. It has been mooted that the upsurge in viral infections during the winter is connected with the generally lower vitamin D levels at this time. The traditional view is that winter infections are due to 'indoor crowding'. However, it turns out that flu epidemics do not occur in the summer in crowded workplaces, for instance, despite the presence of the flu virus around people who should, technically speaking, be susceptible to infection [1,2].These facts were plucked from a recently published study which looked at the relationship between vitamin D levels and risk of viral respiratory tract infection such as cold and flu [3]. This study assessed blood levels of vitamin D and viral infection in almost 200 American men and women throughout last autumn (fall) and winter.Some interesting findings from this study were:


----------

